# Superpad 8



## ColFox38 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have just bought a superpad 8 and everytime i try to download anything it keeps telling me sorry, there is not enough space to install this item! the sd card is inserted and has nothing on it. Can anyone let me know how to fix this problem or will it have to be returned???????


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome to TSG,

I'm going to close this duplicate thread, in the future you can ask for your thread to be moved to the correct forum.

Continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/android-phones-tablets/1083129-superpad-8-a.html


----------

